# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Existence manquée - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*Existence manquée*


Tik-tak, tik-tak…

Një orë dhe përdëllitja ime vrapon si e marrë
Asgjë...veç tym I shpifur duhani
Asgjë veç tym. 
Gishtat e mi kutërbojnë mërzitjen dhe ethshëm përkunden neuronet
Kërkëllitja e pendimit nëpër gotë i ngatërroi si mos më keq 
Sepse… nuk ka asgjë veç tym
Krijoj me mijëra Galatea dhe aty për aty I shëmb prapë 
siç kam prishur me mijra kala rëre 
që me tim at' kam ndërtuar anës detit… 

Tik-tak, tik-tak….

----------


## bili99

Egzistence...i  thone...bukur   tik...tak...   mendoj  se  vargjet  do  te  jetojne  edhe  pas  tik..takut  te  fundit  te  autorit,  detyrimisht  edhe  autori  permes    vargjeve
me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## trysil

*Existence manquée*

Autori i këtyre vargjeve në poezi ka një përvojë. 
Shenjat, gjuha, mjetet artistike, dhe materiali shkrihen harmonishëm në njësinë poetike. Poe e quaj kushtimisht poezi, ngase ky krijim është diçka mes poezisë dhe prozës së shkurtër poetike.
Por, për lexuesin pak ka rëndësi gjinia. E rendësishme është sesa na kënaq ëstetikish një krijim. Kujtoj se autori e provokon lexuesin, madje edhe atë që nuk është në gjendje të kapë mirë vlerën.
Në këtë poezi shihet se autori është i prirur kah krijimi i tekstit të abstraksionit poetik, dhe gjithsesi shumështresor. 
Është poezi e mirë...

Përshëndetje të miqësore dhe suksese!

----------


## Pratolini

Te falenderoj Trysil !
E vleresoj opinionin tend. Sinqerisht do prisja me shume deshire edhe nje kritike rreth poezise per te kuptuar se ku calon.
Pratolini

----------


## Palma

Me vjen keq te arrij ne perfundimin, qe permbajtja e kesaj poezie eshte "asgje, vec tym", sic e thote dhe vete autori. Nuk percjell asnje emocion tek lexuesi, sado qe autori i saj kerkon te ngaterrohet neper fjale abstrakte. Ana ortografike eshte e nje niveli te ulet. Nuk ekziston asnje presje apo pike, ne vendin e duhur. Plus "I-ja" e madhe mes fjalive...qe vazhdon te me sjelle tek e njejta dore prozaike.

Pershendetje dhe suksese ne te ardhmen!

----------


## Pratolini

Faleminderit Pisha, por te jesh e bindur qe targeti te cilin une zgjedh per te me pelqyer dhe kritikuar ne te njejten kohe, nuk ka te beje fare me dike si puna jote !
Te pershendes !

----------


## Palma

> Faleminderit Pisha, por te jesh e bindur qe targeti te cilin une zgjedh per te me pelqyer dhe kritikuar ne te njejten kohe, nuk ka te beje fare me dike si puna jote !
> Te pershendes !



Lexuesin dhe kritikun, fatkeqesisht nuk mund t´a zgjedhesh dot ti, ose une.
Ti kerkon te eksperimentosh me krijimet e tua, ndaj te urova suksese ne te ardhmen, pasi momentalisht nuk terhoqi asnje lexues.  Ky nuk eshte vetem mendimi im, por i numrit te votave (0) qe u arrit ne kete konkurs nga 64 votues.

P.s Se fundi, kam nje emer, te cilin nuk mund ta "pishosesh" sipas qejfit.
Njehere ironizon, apo ben shaka njeriu. Nese do perseritje, mund te gjesh moshen tende dhe vendin e duhur (por jo me mua).

Te pershendes dhe une!

----------


## Pratolini

E nderuar Palma !
Ben gabim nese mendon se qellimi i pjesemarrjes sime ne kete konkurs ka qene te meritoja vota. Qe kete nuk do ta arrija une e kam pasur te qarte qe ne fillim dhe ky per mua eshte nje detaj shume dytesor ( por gjithsesi nje tregues i mire )
Une respektova idene e Fiorit ( te cilen e vleresoj shume ), dhe per me teper isha i bindur se krijimi im do sillte dicka me alternative ne konkurim ( sic shpresoj te kete sjelle )
Une i perkas nje zhaneri dhe nje formimi te tille letrar dhe artistik qe shume pak pelqehet nga masat, dhe per kete jam i ndergjegjshem. 
Ajo qe te tjeret nuk po kuptojne ketu eshte se kritika ime e rrepte, nuk eshte aspak dashakeqese por nje tentative per te sensibilizuar cdo krijues se ketu pervec anes masive, duhet te kemi edhe prirjet tona origjinale dhe ekscentrike, sado te papranueshme qofshin keto per te tjeret.
Gjithsesi te falenderoj per kritiken tende !

----------


## mondishall

Tashme "loja" e kritikes u hap dhe kjo sa me emocionon dhe "tremb", aq dhe me meson e kenaq. Pratolini nese do dhe besoj qe do doje ne vazhdimesi, mund te kontribuoje shume ne te mire te krijimtarise se gjithsejcilit. Tjeter gje jane ngacmimet e castit, qe me siguri e ka ne dore t'i anashkaloje. Vetem keshtu do ndjejme kulture ne debate dhe rritje cilesore ne krijimtari. Une besoj dhe pranoj kete nderhyrje me vend te kritikes dhe pershendes dashamiresit e saj. Respekt.

----------


## Kandili 1

> *Existence manquée*
> 
> 
> Tik-tak, tik-tak
> 
> Një orë dhe përdëllitja ime vrapon si e marrë
> Asgjë...veç tym I shpifur duhani
> Asgjë veç tym. 
> Gishtat e mi kutërbojnë mërzitjen dhe ethshëm përkunden neuronet
> ...


Urime Pratolin,
poezi e filluar mire!

Vetemse ,ajo qe nga trysil u quajt dicka mes poezise dhe prozes se shkurter poetike, per mua s`eshte vecse *Renja e Poezise*.Eshte pikerisht kalimi nga poezia ne proze ku autori ,ate qe e ka filluar bukur (nga vargu  tik tak deri te vargu i V-ste) e vazhdon me fjale pershkruese(qe s`jane me fjale poezie po proze ) qe s`e mbajne dot nivelin e filluar artistik!

Per mua kjo eshte poezi e filluar  por jo e mbaruar!
 Me e rendesishmja : autori ka dore per poezi te mirefillta!Mirepo  atij i duhet perkushtim me i madh, ne menyre qe inspirimet e castit ,jo vetem te  filloj  t`i shprehe me vargje te qelluara por edhe t`i vazhdoje  ashtu deri ne perfundimin e poezise.
Perndryshe, kjo ishte poezia qe me pelqeu me se shumti.
Te tjerat  disi s`i kapa si duhet.

----------


## Lioness

Kjo poezi dhe Det-varr ishin poezite e mia te preferuara.  Te tjerat s'me bene ndonje pershtypje.  Perpjekja per rime "perfekte" ngushton vizionin e poezise/ndjenjes, rrjedhimisht shume prej tyre m'u duken shabllone.  (Ky eshte mendimi im personal dhe jo profesional.)  Si lexuese urrej "monotonine rimike" ne poezi.

----------


## Pratolini

Kandili, e vleresoj kritiken tende. 
Eshte e vertete qe ritmi poetik bie pak ne mesin e poezise dhe kritika jote eshte e gjetur. Une do perpiqem ta perpunoj duke i dhene nje version tjeter ketij krijimi.

Lioness, te falenderoj per komentin tend !

----------


## engjellorja

> Kjo poezi dhe Det-varr ishin poezite e mia te preferuara.  Te tjerat s'me bene ndonje pershtypje.  *Perpjekja per rime "perfekte" ngushton vizionin e poezise/ndjenjes,* rrjedhimisht shume prej tyre m'u duken shabllone.  (Ky eshte mendimi im personal dhe jo profesional.)  Si lexuese urrej "monotonine rimike" ne poezi.


ke shprehur edhe mendimin tim _luaneshe_ (si eshte e mundur qe kemi gjithmone mendim te njejte ne te dyja?)

mua me duket se rima e kerkuar ta fut ne kornize mendimin....(flas per rastet kur rima eshte e kerkuar me sforco )

komplimente pratolini....

----------


## trysil

*AUTORËVE U DËSHIROJ SHQETËSIME POETIKE*

Sipas venerimeve të mia, pra me sa kam mundur të vërej, vlerësime lidhur me krijimet pjesëmarrëse në Konkursin Letrar, kanë dhënë edhe vetë autorët. Mendoj se kjo nuk është në rregull. Ata duhet të janë vetëm pjesëmarrës, por jo edhe vlerësues e votues. 

A ka pasur mundësi të ndodhë loja *unë ty, ti mua...?!* 

Mbase, këtë vërejtje miqësore, moderatorët do ta kuptojnë si qëllimirë dhe në të ardhmën do të eleminohen kjo dhe ndonjë dobësi eventuale.

I përshëndes të gjithë pjesëmarrësit e konkursit duke u dëshiruar shqetësime të mëdha poetike...

----------


## Fiori

trysil, konkursi u mbyll ne daten 25. Deri ne ate date, asnje autor nuk ka komentuar per shkrimin e tij  :buzeqeshje:  Tani gjithcka eshte pas 'fakteve'...

Gezuar Festat
Fiori

----------


## trysil

Sinqerisht, kërkoj ndjesë.
Nuk kam shikuar datat, dhe nëse është ashtu siç thua  ti, është mirë ta fshini postimin fare.

Fiori, gëzuar festat!

----------


## Rebele

Me pelqen kjo duhme e perhirte. Urime autorit!

----------


## Pratolini

Faleminderit Rebele.
Me perkedhel sedren menyra e thjeshte me te cilen e perkufizon gjendjen qe te jep poezia ime !

Pratolini

----------


## Ra_ORA

nuk e kuptoj fjalen *perdellitje*... deri me sot njoh " *perdellim*", por ketu sikur s'kane te njejtin kuptim. ideja e mungeses se peshes a ekzistences, eshte e rrahur shume. ndihet qe ka nje stil me te kujdesshem se tek shum poezi ketu, por mungon ajo gjeja qe e ben nje poezi te mire, roberuese, a goditese.

----------


## Zombi

Nga mijera anetare kane votuar nje numer minimal. Duhej te kishte me shume hapesire! Personalisht nuk kam votuar por voten time meriton *Existence manquée* te tjerat ishin vetem renditje fjalesh!



URIME  autorit!

----------

